# When to add a pup???



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey fellas,

This is a hard topic to write about, but I need to start planning on a replacement for Dakota.

Dakota turns 6 tomorrow and still has a lot of hunt left in her, but the grey in growing around her muzzel and I need to start planning on when to bring in her replacement. I kinda sucks because Dakota has been sucha great dog. Great retreiver, outstanding nose, a lot of heart, but easy going and laid back when we are at home.

But I digress.....I was thinking of adding a pup in 2 years, when Dakota turns 8...that way the pup will be able to learn from Dakota, then when the time comes, Dakota can hunt as little or as much as she wants until it comes a time for the stay home.

Thanks in advance

Justin


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

No better time than now! I have 2 that are the same age...wish I kind of did it the way you are. Anyway, I'd get one now if you're situation/time/etc allows. It will take you about 2-3 seasons to get the pup up to speed where it can replace Dakota and by that time Dakota will need the break, the new one will provide it.

Just my opinion, but I must disclose I'd have a lot more than my 2 if I didn't live in military housing!

Good luck...

Mike


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I would add another within the next year. I added my second pup when the first dog was 8-9 and she had a bit of a time adjusting, plus she was slowing down before the pup was up to speed. Next time I added at about 7, which worked well. The last one I added at 5, mainly because a real good litter came up, I was planning on a pup at 6.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say now also because of what they said above and also when you get one now they will still play together and in a couple of years the older pup might not want to play and there could be conflicts with the two dogs.

I know my older springer didn't really want to play all that much with the new puppy but my 3 yr old GSP plays with the puppy all the time.

You don't want to go any time without a quality hunting dog in my opinion so get another one now and get the basic training down while the other one can still hunt strong.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm a strong advocate of a hunter having two good hunting dogs at all times if they are in a position to do so. Hunting season is very hard on a dog....injuries are common. There's barbwire to deal with, broken glass, hedgehogs, etc.... And then there's all those other flukey accidents that can put a dog out of commission for a period of time. Plus dogs get tired. I know that people will hunt one dog, all day long sometimes for several days in a row, but that's not really the best thing to do. A dog will cover at least triple the amount of ground that the hunter does and usually at a run. If you have two dogs you can rotate them so that one gets a chance to rest up. I firmly believe this also increases the number of years a dog can hunt.

If you only hunt a couple of times a year, more than one dog probably doesn't make a lot of sense, but if you are an avid hunter who is out there every chance you get one dog isn't enough.

In regards to when to add a new dog, my answer is pretty much anytime you are ready and have the time to work with a new dog.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> There's barbwire to deal with, broken glass, hedgehogs, et


hedgehogs?

You hunting in Africa? oke:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

tumblebuck said:


> > There's barbwire to deal with, broken glass, hedgehogs, et
> 
> 
> hedgehogs?
> ...


Ha!!! Nope.... I guess most folks call them porcupines, but where I grew up we called them hedghogs:

Main Entry: hedge·hog 
Pronunciation: 'hej-"hog, -"häg
Function: noun
1 a : any of a subfamily (Erinaceinae) of Eurasian and African nocturnal insectivores that have both hair and spines which they present outwardly by rolling themselves up when threatened b *: any of several spiny mammals (as a porcupine)*


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

IMO 6 is ideal, possibly 7. What was previously said about taking a couple of years to get the pup up to speed is true. If you like to rotate your dogs when hunting, always having a fresh dog, all the more reason to go a little earlier then 8 or 9. A 7 year old dog has probably 3-4 good solid years left in them if kept in good condition, just right to let the pup to reach his potential, while still being able to hunt the older dog.

The problem with two dogs too close to the same age is someday you will have two old dogs.....


----------

